# How do I remove this?



## 1361 (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to remove the light behind the leaves and perhanps behind His Holiness'chair. What is the best way to accomplish this?


----------



## erro (Sep 15, 2012)

Photoshop, or some other image editor. This is not a job for Lightroom.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with Robert.  While LR can handle removing the light bars with nothing in front, it does not have the sophisticated editing tools to leave the leaves alone.


----------



## 1361 (Sep 16, 2012)

That is not the answer I was hoping for.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, Lr is completely non-destructive, you can fiddle to your heart's content with the clone/heal tool, and adjustment brushes, but I'm with the other folks, you most likely won't be happy with the result.

Very interesting shot, tho'. That is the Dalai Lama is it not?


----------



## 1361 (Sep 17, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Very interesting shot, tho'. That is the Dalai Lama is it not?


Yes, this is from his Long Beach CA visit in earlier this year. I was lucky enough to get a few shots.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2012)

If it's only trying to darken to black, you could probably use an adjustment brush set to -5 exposure.  That said, I'd use Photoshop for that too, just for speed.


----------

